# Leaked photos of Canon EF 70-300 USM



## Chaitanya (Sep 13, 2016)

Here are leaked photos of new 70-300 USM and EF-M 18-150mm lens. Shame its a LCD display and not OLED.











http://nokishita-camera.blogspot.in/2016/09/ef-m18-150-is-stmef70-300-is-ii-usm.html


----------



## ritholtz (Sep 13, 2016)

Chaitanya said:


> Here are leaked photos of new 70-300 USM and EF-M 18-150mm lens. Shame its a LCD display and not OLED.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it possible to show them with the same scale. Would like to see how much smaller efm lens compared to ef one.


----------



## bereninga (Sep 13, 2016)

Sheesh, looks like a lens from the 80's or 90's. Hopefully it performs well!


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 13, 2016)

ritholtz said:


> Is it possible to show them with the same scale. Would like to see how much smaller efm lens compared to ef one.



This gif is done by using the comparative size of the rear caps that I have on my desk in front of me.


----------

